

No matter what the boss says about flextime, get to work early - 001sky
http://qz.com/209513/no-matter-what-the-boss-says-about-flextime-get-to-work-early/

======
greenyoda
Depends on who your boss is, and how much they value real productivity vs.
time spent at your desk.

